
Chrome UI for Deprecating Legacy TLS Versions - feross
https://blog.chromium.org/2019/10/chrome-ui-for-deprecating-legacy-tls.html
======
shanemhansen
There's a more in-depth discussion of why these are being deprecated here:
[https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/modernizing-
transpor...](https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/modernizing-transport-
security.html)

TLS 1.0 relies on MD5 and SHA1 and is no longer PCI-DSS compliant.

In case anyone is curious: TLS1.1 was released in 2006 and TLS1.0 was released
in 1999. Fun fact: TLS 1.0 re-uses the SSLV3 version sequence for
interoperability. 0x0300 is the 2 byte sequence for SSLV3 and TLS1.0 got
0x0301. Lack of knowledge of the above once led a less experienced me to use
SSLv3 for an app in 2011 because "the number was higher".

